# Alaska gold forum



## Palladium (Sep 29, 2011)

An email i got today :arrow: 
Hummm.....

Dear Alaska Gold Forum Members,

Since 2002 the the Alaska Gold Forums have been open to everyone. Starting in 2009 we felt that we needed to institute a “membership by subscription only” policy and instituted a ten dollar fee per year. We waived the subscription fee for all existing forum members for the first year at that time. This subscription process served a very real need at the time and allowed us to keep these forums on the Internet.

The administration has determined that the need for a subscription policy has served its purpose and has been discontinued. If we have done everything right, there will be no more notices to renew your subscription from PayPal. There are no links to the subscription process on the forums any more. So new members will only have to register and not subscribe. 

We want to thank each and every forum member for your understanding and loyalty during the last two years of this process. Please be assured your membership will remain and you will continue to be able to access the forums. Donations are still available and would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you one and all,
_____________________________
James Foley
Administrator
Alaska Gold Forum
http://bb.bbboy.net/alaskagoldforum
[email protected]


----------



## seawolf (Sep 29, 2011)

Added to my list of favorites.
Thanks, Mark


----------

